# Dirac Research on different technologies for digital loudspeaker-room correction



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

This is a preview of the document that will be presented by Lars Johan Brännmark and Mikael Sternad at the International Symposium on electroacoutic technologies that will be held in Shenzhen, China on November 14-15, 2015:
http://diracdocs.com/ISEAT15_Brannmark_Sternad.pdf

 Flavio


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Every time I read one of those papers, I am impressed all over again. Great work!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that piece, Flak. Though quite technical, it's a relatively easy read and very informative. My pre/pro employs Dirac Live LE (full), and am quite impressed with how easy it is for the novice and expert alike to acquire superior room correction. I am enjoying the content immensely! :T


----------

